# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  New forum section: Art

## Total Eclipse

Hi all,

After listening to the suggestions of our members, we decided to add an art section to the forums. Here, you can discuss works of art or share your own personal masterpieces! Art is a very productive outlet for us to express ourselves and aid in our recovery, so I hope many decide to take advantage of this opportunity. 

Click here to access the section, or find it underneath the Off-Topic category.

We appreciate all your suggestions!

----------

